# need help with not-a-virus.Win32.WinFixer.o please



## bobcol (Apr 10, 2007)

Hello, I am having some problems with a program called not-a-virus.Win32.WinFixer.o.
Zone Alarm detects it and removes it but it reappears again.

The program seems to load pops up various internet sites.

Have performed
AD-Aware deep scan 
AVG 7.5 scan
Zone Alarm Antvirus and Anti-spyware
Spybot

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 1:26:18 PM, on 4/9/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\avsys\ScanningProcess.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\avsys\ScanningProcess.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wwSecure.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Qurb\QSP-2.1.213.4\QOELoader.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
D:\virus\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {c74b1eb5-a5e6-4892-8817-d74167aba224} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\avifc70.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tweak UI] RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QOELOADER] "C:\Program Files\Qurb\QSP-2.1.213.4\QOELoader.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RunDLL32.exe NvMCTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_01\bin\npjpi150_01.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_01\bin\npjpi150_01.dll
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.3.3.102.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: 
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avifc70 - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avifc70.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Washer AutoComplete (wwSecSvc) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wwSecure.exe

--
End of file - 3979 bytes

Any help would greatly appreciated.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Download and run vundofix.exe : http://www.atribune.org/content/view/24/2/

and then VirtumundoBeGone.exe
http://secured2k.home.comcast.net/tools/VirtumundoBeGone.exe


----------



## bobcol (Apr 10, 2007)

Thank you for such quick response. vundofix.exe did not find anything but VirtumundoBeGone.exe cleaned up a few files. So far everythings seems to be working. 

I appreciate the help and will definitely be making a donation.


----------

